# Chattanooga, TN - Group Rides



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Going to be in town for Thanksgiving and looking to hook up on some group rides while there - I want to ride on Turkey Day (Thurs.), Friday and Saturday. Anybody out there with some intel on the area and details of rides available?


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

Check here: Chattanooga Bicycle Club

Nothing on the calendar for those days so far.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep, saw that site when searching for rides during turkey day week - not a lot listed on the interwebs regarding scheduled rides in Chattanooga but was hoping to get a lead here of someone in the know locally.


----------



## jandrews1025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Call Scott's Bikes (cleveland) and Suck Creek Cycle (chatt)


----------

